# Dust collector modification



## portanav (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi, I am using an Delta 50-851 Dust Collector, but my ceiling height is only 96 in. and the collector height is 118 in.

I have clamped off the top of the upper filter bag to allow the bag to inflate fully, about 20" shorter. Would that have a dramatic effect on the collector's efficiency?

It seems to be working with a good pull on an 8" duct, stepped down to 4" per machine.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

That's a much taller bag than the usual hobbyist DC has. If you have a number of those 4" ports open at the same time then you might notice some reduction in flow rate (CFM). If you're only using one port at a time the reduction is negligible.

The reduced area will require somewhat more often cleaning though.



> clamped off the top of the upper filter bag to allow the bag to inflate fully


There's no need for the bag to be tightly inflated. In fact, too taut a bag is an indicator of too much resistance to flow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Delta put taller filter bags on the 2HP units. Random online image of Delta 50-851









Reducing the filter area by making bag shorter will lower CFM as filter bag pores get 'full'. 
With single 4" hose won't make much difference, as 4" port is limiting factor. If using multiple 4" ports, or a 5/6" port connection; then might want to upgrade to a canister filter to reduce the height?

Lots of different canister filter options available as they have more surface area than bags.

Grizzly H5783 supports 2Hp DC and is only 24" tall. 

I used a HD equipment air intake filter on my 1.5HP recommended by many here on LJ. Work for 2HP DC as well.


Search and you will find many more posts on swapping out bags for canister.

Best Luck.


----------

